# Survivor, the Lakers version



## Laker Freak

I got this idea from the Mavericks board

You vote for one Laker employee you want eliminated. 

EDIT: I have decided to just check every 24 hours to see who has the most votes, so who ever has the most votes at 10:00 PM Pacific will be eliminated every day.

*Eliminated:*

Tierre Brown
Kobe Bryant
Slava Medvedenko
Vlade Divac
Marcus Douthit
Devean George
Stu Lantz

*Remaining:*

Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Brian Shaw
Caron Butler
Chris Mihm
Chucky Atkins
Frank Hamblen
Jeanie Buss
Jerry Buss
Jumaine Jones
Kurt Rambis
Lamar Odom
Luke Walton
Magic Johnson
Mitch Kupchak
Paul Sunderland
Sasha Vujacic
Tony Bobbitt


----------



## Laker Freak

I vote Vlade Divac.


----------



## Pejavlade

I vote Tierre Brown


----------



## LakerLunatic

I think Divacs is gonna retire, so that pretty much sums that one up.


p.s Take that you *edited*


----------



## SoCalfan21

Slava Medvedinko and Tierre Brown...just do away with them both...maybe they can have an off air scandel and they will both get kicked off like in the real world :groucho:


----------



## ChristopherJ

Vlade Divac.


----------



## SoCalfan21

and where is jack haley


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Jeanie Buss, although she really shouldn't be on this list...*


----------



## Laker Freak

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Jeanie Buss, although she really shouldn't be on this list...*


Well she is the president of the team.


----------



## halfbreed

Kobe Bryant :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalfan21

slava...leave me alone


----------



## Brian34Cook

Slava Med


----------



## Cap

Tierre Brown.


----------



## Lakerman33

Stu Lantz
GET HIM OUTTA HERE!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

We already know that Kobe will win, so I think to make it interesting...we should vote him off the first round.

I vote Kobe!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Laker Freak said:


> Well she is the president of the team.


Touche, but I doubt she would survive.... :biggrin:


----------



## Pejavlade

SoCalfan21 said:


> Slava Medvedinko and Tierre Brown...just do away with them both...maybe they can have an off air scandel and they will both get kicked off like in the real world :groucho:


Hey add me to your club.


----------



## onelakerfan

Tierre Brown


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Briant Grant!


----------



## Locke

Tierrible Clown.


----------



## Laker Freak

With 4 votes, *Tierre Brown* is the first person voted off of the Lakers









*Eliminated:*

Tierre Brown


*Remaining:*

Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Brian Shaw
Caron Butler
Chris Mihm
Chucky Atkins
Devean George
Frank Hamblen
Jeanie Buss
Jerry Buss
Jumaine Jones
Kobe Bryant
Kurt Rambis
Lamar Odom
Luke Walton
Magic Johnson
Marcus Douthit
Mitch Kupchak
Paul Sunderland
Sasha Vujacic
Slava Medvedenko
Stu Lantz
Tony Bobbitt
Vlade Divac


----------



## Lakerman33

BUT HE SCORED 27 VS ATL!!!!   







:angel:


----------



## Laker Freak

I like Damian's idea of making this thing more interesting, so I vote *Kobe Bryant*


----------



## Cris

Paul Sunderland


----------



## HallOfFamer

Laker Freak said:


> I like Damian's idea of making this thing more interesting, so I vote *Kobe Bryant*


Yep, me too. I vote Kobe.


----------



## Locke

Mitchell Kupchak.


----------



## onelakerfan

(Larry Smith, Mike Wells, Melvin Hunt and Chris Bodaken)

all at once


----------



## BBB

Divac.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Laker Freak said:


> I like Damian's idea of making this thing more interesting, so I vote *Kobe Bryant*


Yup. Kobe.


----------



## IV

Damian Necronamous said:


> We already know that Kobe will win, so I think to make it interesting...we should vote him off the first round.
> 
> I vote Kobe!


I beg to differ. If Kobe haterz find this thread, they could have him eliminated with the quickness!

keep it on the hush, hush


----------



## Brian34Cook

I vote Kobe aswell :laugh:


----------



## HallOfFamer

Thats 4 Ho-BE CRYANT votes now. :yes:


----------



## Lynx

Locke said:


> Tierrible Clown.


:laugh: 

Yeah, he got my vote too.


----------



## BallStateCards

Tierre Brown


----------



## Darth Bryant

I vote Brian Cook. Get that soft loser off our team!


----------



## halfbreed

Kobe


----------



## Jamel Irief

Kurt Rambis


----------



## luizmelo

Slava! At least Brown has a more realistic contract...


----------



## Laker Freak

With 5 votes, *Kobe Bryant* is the second person voted off of the Lakers








​Eliminated:

Tierre Brown
Kobe Bryant

Remaining:

Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Brian Shaw
Caron Butler
Chris Mihm
Chucky Atkins
Devean George
Frank Hamblen
Jeanie Buss
Jerry Buss
Jumaine Jones
Kurt Rambis
Lamar Odom
Luke Walton
Magic Johnson
Marcus Douthit
Mitch Kupchak
Paul Sunderland
Sasha Vujacic
Slava Medvedenko
Stu Lantz
Tony Bobbitt
Vlade Divac


----------



## Laker Freak

For the next round I vote Vlade Divac.


----------



## Brian34Cook

The moronic "Coach" Frank Hamblen


----------



## HallOfFamer

We just lost to the Clippers. Im seriously pissed and for some reason I want to vote off Slava now. So hopefully, bye bye Slava.


----------



## SoCalfan21

HallOfFamer said:


> We just lost to the Clippers. Im seriously pissed and for some reason I want to vote off Slava now. So hopefully, bye bye Slava.


ditto..Slava you are the weakest link....goodbye.


----------



## Laker Freak

The 3rd person voted off of the Lakers is *Slava Medvedenko*.








​Eliminated:

Tierre Brown
Kobe Bryant
Slava Medvedenko

Remaining:

Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Brian Shaw
Caron Butler
Chris Mihm
Chucky Atkins
Devean George
Frank Hamblen
Jeanie Buss
Jerry Buss
Jumaine Jones
Kurt Rambis
Lamar Odom
Luke Walton
Magic Johnson
Marcus Douthit
Mitch Kupchak
Paul Sunderland
Sasha Vujacic
Stu Lantz
Tony Bobbitt
Vlade Divac


----------



## Locke

Vlade Doddy.


----------



## Cris

Paul Sunderland


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kurt Rambis


----------



## Lakerman33

STU FREAKING LANZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :curse:


----------



## Pejavlade

Brian Shaw. Liked him in Hook's documentry but hes got to go.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Divac is just sitting at home collecting checks, hes gets my vote.


----------



## BBB

Mr Divac.


----------



## Laker Freak

I vote for Vlade Divac.


----------



## Laker Freak

The 4th person voted off of the Lakers is *Vlade Divac*.








Eliminated:

Tierre Brown
Kobe Bryant
Slava Medvedenko
Vlade Divac

Remaining:

Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Brian Shaw
Caron Butler
Chris Mihm
Chucky Atkins
Devean George
Frank Hamblen
Jeanie Buss
Jerry Buss
Jumaine Jones
Kurt Rambis
Lamar Odom
Luke Walton
Magic Johnson
Marcus Douthit
Mitch Kupchak
Paul Sunderland
Sasha Vujacic
Stu Lantz
Tony Bobbitt


----------



## Laker Freak

For the next round I vote Kurt Rambis.


----------



## Locke

*itch Kupchak


----------



## Pinball

I know he's already been eliminated but can I please vote for Slava? Banishing him from the island just isn't enough. :biggrin: I guess I'll go with Stu Lantz. I hate hearing that man do games.


----------



## Anima

Mitch Kupchak


----------



## HallOfFamer

Marcus Douthit


----------



## Brian34Cook

Marcus Douthit


----------



## Lakerman33

Stu lantz or w.e his name is...Jeez i swear that guy free styles his lines as the replays go on :curse: 

I think EHL and B34cook Should be the new play by plays with Lakerman33 on the sideline


----------



## Cris

Devean George


----------



## SoCalfan21

Cris said:


> Devean George


sweet berries and gum drops!?! Why wasnt he elliminated earlier...

DG..weakest link....good bye


----------



## Cris

Since laker freak is an hour behind, and due to a tie Marcus Douthit not actaually being signed by the lakers makes him a gonner, see ya (Douthit 2, George 2) 










Eliminated:

Tierre Brown
Kobe Bryant
Slava Medvedenko
Vlade Divac
Marcus Douthit

Remaining:

Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Brian Shaw
Caron Butler
Chris Mihm
Chucky Atkins
Devean George
Frank Hamblen
Jeanie Buss
Jerry Buss
Jumaine Jones
Kurt Rambis
Lamar Odom
Luke Walton
Magic Johnson
Mitch Kupchak
Paul Sunderland
Sasha Vujacic
Stu Lantz
Tony Bobbitt


----------



## Brian34Cook

Dorito man


----------



## Locke

Boy George. A player who hasn't played must go.


----------



## Kneejoh

Stu Lantz


----------



## SoCalfan21

Uh...Mihm...sucks...


----------



## Laker Freak

Thanks for helping out Cris. For this round I vote out George (who was supposed to be back at the AS break).


----------



## Cris

see ya later devean


----------



## LakerLunatic

Vlade... that frigen useless overated Queen. He should never have broughten his taint on to the Lakers, and now that he has, i want it out.

KEEP THE LAKERS TAINT FREE


----------



## Laker Freak

Travis76 said:


> Vlade... that frigen useless overated Queen. He should never have broughten his taint on to the Lakers, and now that he has, i want it out.
> 
> KEEP THE LAKERS TAINT FREE


Vlade is already gone.


----------



## Lakerman33

Stu lantz


----------



## HallOfFamer

Tony Bobbitt


----------



## Laker Freak

With 4 votes *Devean George* is the 6th person voted off the Lakers.








Eliminated:

Tierre Brown
Kobe Bryant
Slava Medvedenko
Vlade Divac
Marcus Douthit
Devean George

Remaining:

Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Brian Shaw
Caron Butler
Chris Mihm
Chucky Atkins
Frank Hamblen
Jeanie Buss
Jerry Buss
Jumaine Jones
Kurt Rambis
Lamar Odom
Luke Walton
Magic Johnson
Mitch Kupchak
Paul Sunderland
Sasha Vujacic
Stu Lantz
Tony Bobbitt


----------



## Cris

Brian Grant and his contract hog up too much of the O2 on this island


----------



## Laker Freak

I think we should give the players a break and vote out Kurt Rambis.
A bad player, a bad coach, and employed for life.


----------



## Locke

Tony "John Wayne" Bobbitt. Sorry dog, but if you don't play you can't stay.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Locke said:


> Tony "John Wayne" Bobbitt. Sorry dog, but if you don't play you can't stay.


tony "weknow" bobbitt is an excellent choice...ill have what hes having


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kurt Rambis you are my weakest link.. so you better not advance!


----------



## BBB

I vote for Kurt Rambis.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Brian Cook...he shoots too many threes on this stinkin island.


----------



## Lakerman33

Stu Lantz


----------



## HallOfFamer

Im voting for Paul Sunderland until he is off the island. 

I may not post, but you can always count on me voting for Paul Sunderland everyday. So until hes voted off, you have my vote every single day for Sunderland.


----------



## Kneejoh

stu lantz


----------



## Lakerman33

Stu Lantz


----------



## Laker Freak

Kurt and Stu are tied for this round but Stu has more votes overall so....

The 7th person voted off of the Lakers is *Stu Lantz*








Eliminated:

Tierre Brown
Kobe Bryant
Slava Medvedenko
Vlade Divac
Marcus Douthit
Devean George
Stu Lantz

Remaining:

Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Brian Shaw
Caron Butler
Chris Mihm
Chucky Atkins
Frank Hamblen
Jeanie Buss
Jerry Buss
Jumaine Jones
Kurt Rambis
Lamar Odom
Luke Walton
Magic Johnson
Mitch Kupchak
Paul Sunderland
Sasha Vujacic
Tony Bobbitt


----------



## Lakerman33

nice pic of stu.......next round: paul suderland


----------



## Brian34Cook

Tony Bobbitt


----------



## BBB

Kurt Rambis


----------



## Kneejoh

tony bobbitt


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Tony Bobbitt*


----------



## HallOfFamer

How could you guys vote off Stu Lantz so early? :no:

Anyways, as I said earlier, Im voting Sunderland everyday until hes gone.


----------



## Laker Freak

HallOfFamer said:


> How could you guys vote off Stu Lantz so early? :no:
> 
> Anyways, as I said earlier, Im voting Sunderland everyday until hes gone.


I'll save you some time and also vote for Sunderland.


----------



## Cris

allright, ill go Sunderland


----------



## Laker Freak

With 4 votes the 8th person voted off of the Lakers is *Paul Sunderland*









​Eliminated:

Tierre Brown
Kobe Bryant
Slava Medvedenko
Vlade Divac
Marcus Douthit
Devean George
Stu Lantz
Paul Sunderland

Remaining:

Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Brian Shaw
Caron Butler
Chris Mihm
Chucky Atkins
Frank Hamblen
Jeanie Buss
Jerry Buss
Jumaine Jones
Kurt Rambis
Lamar Odom
Luke Walton
Magic Johnson
Mitch Kupchak
Sasha Vujacic
Tony Bobbitt


----------



## Cris

why is Magic Johnson on here, no offence but you arent helping out the lakers right now, goodbye magic


----------



## Laker Freak

I still want Rambis out. Go home Kurt, Go home!


----------



## HallOfFamer

Tony Bobbitt


----------



## LakerLunatic

WHAT KIND OF LAKER FANS ARE YOU! DIVACS NO DOUBT! WHO CARES IF HE WAS A LAKER, HE IS A QUEEN AT HEART!


DIE SACREMENTO, DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Go away Kurt.. Jeez


----------



## HallOfFamer

Travis76 said:


> WHAT KIND OF LAKER FANS ARE YOU! DIVACS NO DOUBT! WHO CARES IF HE WAS A LAKER, HE IS A QUEEN AT HEART!
> 
> 
> DIE SACREMENTO, DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse:


WTH? Someone hasnt been reading the thread. :laugh:


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*this Suvivor contest is gonna last into next season....look how many people are still on the list!??! :angel: *


----------



## Kneejoh

Get Tony Bobbitt out of here.


----------



## radronOmega

Cookiie


----------



## SoCalfan21

cook


----------



## Lakerman33

Mitch Kupchak
- lets get kupchak outta here com on guys


----------



## Locke

Kupchak


----------



## Cris

a freaking 4 way tie?


----------



## Laker Freak

Cris said:


> a freaking 4 way tie?


Yep Bobbitt, Rambis, Mitch, and Cook all had 2 votes but since Kurt was in a tie earlier.... 


With 2 votes the 9th person voted off of the Lakers is *Kurt Rambis*









​Eliminated:

Tierre Brown
Kobe Bryant
Slava Medvedenko
Vlade Divac
Marcus Douthit
Devean George
Stu Lantz
Paul Sunderland
Kurt Rambis

Remaining:

Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Brian Shaw
Caron Butler
Chris Mihm
Chucky Atkins
Frank Hamblen
Jeanie Buss
Jerry Buss
Jumaine Jones
Lamar Odom
Luke Walton
Magic Johnson
Mitch Kupchak
Sasha Vujacic
Tony Bobbitt


----------



## HallOfFamer

Tony Bobbitt


----------



## Laker Freak

Jeanie Buss


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Tony Bobbitt


----------



## Lakerman33

Kupchack Lets Get Him Off


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Lakerman33 said:


> Kupchack Lets Get Him Off


Allright, change my vote to Kupchack then.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kupchak


----------



## Lakerman33

Ok so thats 3 for Kupcake we need 1 more..or maybe hes off now?


----------



## Pejavlade

Jumaine Jones he got absolutely posterized today by Igudala. :whofarted


----------



## Lakerman33

Pejavlade said:


> Jumaine Jones he got absolutely posterized today by Igudala. :whofarted



_no baiting_


----------



## Darth Bryant

What I want to know is how is it possible that Chucky "revolving door" akins, and Chris "2 fouls a minute" Mihm havent been voted off yet...

I cast a vote for Chucky first.. Get that horrible defender, three point selfish loser off the lakers.


----------



## BBB

Cupcake.


----------



## Lakerman33

so is kupcake gone yet..


----------



## Kneejoh

i am amazed that frank hamblen is still here, i vote him off.


----------



## Cris

our GM (who doesnt deserve a name) is my pick


----------



## SoCalfan21

Cris said:


> our GM (who doesnt deserve a name) is my pick


Cris is my pick


----------



## Cris

ouch


----------



## SoCalfan21

Cris said:


> ouch


im sorry cris....friends again... :cheers: ?


----------



## Cris

ill need some time to think..... :sad:


----------



## Laker Freak

With 5 votes *Mitch Kupchak* is the 10th person voted off of the Lakers.









Eliminated:

Tierre Brown
Kobe Bryant
Slava Medvedenko
Vlade Divac
Marcus Douthit
Devean George
Stu Lantz
Paul Sunderland
Kurt Rambis
Mitch Kupchak

Remaining:

Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Brian Shaw
Caron Butler
Chris Mihm
Chucky Atkins
Frank Hamblen
Jeanie Buss
Jerry Buss
Jumaine Jones
Lamar Odom
Luke Walton
Magic Johnson
Sasha Vujacic
Tony Bobbitt


----------



## Lakerman33

Chris Mihm Lets Get This Bum Outta Here


----------



## Darth Bryant

Lakerman33 said:


> Chris Mihm Lets Get This Bum Outta Here



Chris sucks... Get rid of that loser..


----------



## Laker Freak

Well it looks like as soon as Mitch was voted out everyone lost interest.


----------



## Cris

Chris Mihm must go!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Mihm


----------



## Cris

Every one Else


----------



## SoCalfan21

can we just vote the whole f*cking team as a whole


----------



## Laker Freak

With 4 votes *Chris Mihm* is the 11th person voted off the Lakers.








Eliminated:

Tierre Brown
Kobe Bryant
Slava Medvedenko
Vlade Divac
Marcus Douthit
Devean George
Stu Lantz
Paul Sunderland
Kurt Rambis
Mitch Kupchak
Chris Mihm

Remaining:

Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Brian Shaw
Caron Butler
Chucky Atkins
Frank Hamblen
Jeanie Buss
Jerry Buss
Jumaine Jones
Lamar Odom
Luke Walton
Magic Johnson
Sasha Vujacic
Tony Bobbitt


----------



## Cris

Frank Hamblen

he is a dictator, we cant have that


----------



## Brian34Cook

Frank Idiot Hamblen


----------



## Laker Freak

I like your guys' thinking

Frank Hamblen


----------



## Lakerman33

Luke Walton


hes like a turnover waiting to happen similar to the terrible clown


----------



## Laker Freak

*Frank Hamblen* is the 12th person voted off of the Lakers.









Eliminated:

Tierre Brown
Kobe Bryant
Slava Medvedenko
Vlade Divac
Marcus Douthit
Devean George
Stu Lantz
Paul Sunderland
Kurt Rambis
Mitch Kupchak
Chris Mihm
Frank Hamblen

Remaining:

Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Brian Shaw
Caron Butler
Chucky Atkins
Jeanie Buss
Jerry Buss
Jumaine Jones
Lamar Odom
Luke Walton
Magic Johnson
Sasha Vujacic
Tony Bobbitt


----------



## radronOmega

Odom. Friggen letdown. :curse:


----------



## Cris

Magic, why is he even on this list?


----------



## Lakerman33

LUUUUUKE walton


----------



## Laker Freak

Cris said:


> Magic, why is he even on this list?


Because he is minority owner and vice president of the Lakers.


----------



## madskillz1_99

Laker Freak said:


> Because he is minority owner and vice president of the Lakers.


I'd eliminate his ***, it seems like he never has anything good to say about Kobe and the Lakers. He should go join the Heat organization so he can continue jocking Shaq.


----------



## X-Factor

I vote Lamar Odom I expected more from him this year.


----------



## PauloCatarino

X-Factor said:


> I vote Lamar Odom I expected more from him this year.


Yeah. Lamar Odom should go.


----------



## Lakerman33

Luuuke Walton


----------



## Locke

Once again, Tony Bobbitt.


----------



## Lynx

How could Magic Johnson and Jennie Buss be on the list? COME ON!  This is the atrocity of Survivor. :no:


----------



## SoCalfan21

Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Brian Shaw
Caron Butler
Chucky Atkins
Jeanie Buss
Jerry Buss
Jumaine Jones
Lamar Odom
Luke Walton
Magic Johnson
Sasha Vujacic
Tony Bobbitt


----------



## Brian34Cook

Tony Bobbitt


----------



## HallOfFamer

Lamar Odom before Tony Bobbitt? :no:

Tony Bobbitt everyday until hes gone.


----------



## Laker Freak

I vote for Lamar and his injuries.


----------



## BBB

Odom


----------



## Kaas

Jerry Buss


----------



## SoCalfan21

mark madsen....oo wrong team


----------



## Laker Freak

The 13th person voted off of the Lakers is *Lamar Odom*.








Eliminated:

Tierre Brown
Kobe Bryant
Slava Medvedenko
Vlade Divac
Marcus Douthit
Devean George
Stu Lantz
Paul Sunderland
Kurt Rambis
Mitch Kupchak
Chris Mihm
Frank Hamblen
Lamar Odom

Remaining:

Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Brian Shaw
Caron Butler
Chucky Atkins
Jeanie Buss
Jerry Buss
Jumaine Jones
Luke Walton
Magic Johnson
Sasha Vujacic
Tony Bobbitt


----------



## Laker Freak

For the next round I vote Jeanie Buss.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Bobbitt


----------



## HallOfFamer

HallOfFamer said:


> Lamar Odom before Tony Bobbitt? :no:
> 
> Tony Bobbitt everyday until hes gone.


^^


----------



## Lakerman33

Luke Walton


----------



## Kaas

Again, Dr. Buss


----------



## Locke

Brian34Cook said:


> Bobbitt


Ditto.


----------



## Laker Freak

*Tony Bobbitt *is number 14.








​Eliminated:

Tierre Brown
Kobe Bryant
Slava Medvedenko
Vlade Divac
Marcus Douthit
Devean George
Stu Lantz
Paul Sunderland
Kurt Rambis
Mitch Kupchak
Chris Mihm
Frank Hamblen
Lamar Odom
Tony Bobbitt

Remaining:

Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Brian Shaw
Caron Butler
Chucky Atkins
Jeanie Buss
Jerry Buss
Jumaine Jones
Luke Walton
Magic Johnson
Sasha Vujacic


----------



## Brian34Cook

Sasha


----------



## Laker Freak

Jeanie Buss.


----------



## Locke

Chucky Atkins. On the Atkins diet, you cut defense completely out of your game and shoot nothing but 3s. Kobe's been on it for the last few weeks and we've since lost every game.


----------



## Lakerman33

Luke walton


----------



## Lynx

Laker Freak said:


> Jeanie Buss.


No way :curse:


----------



## PauloCatarino

Luke.


----------



## BBB

I'd go with Luke here.


----------



## HallOfFamer

The 15th person voted off is *Luke Walton*

















Eliminated:

Tierre Brown
Kobe Bryant
Slava Medvedenko
Vlade Divac
Marcus Douthit
Devean George
Stu Lantz
Paul Sunderland
Kurt Rambis
Mitch Kupchak
Chris Mihm
Frank Hamblen
Lamar Odom
Tony Bobbitt
Luke Walton

Remaining:

Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Brian Shaw
Caron Butler
Chucky Atkins
Jeanie Buss
Jerry Buss
Jumaine Jones
Magic Johnson
Sasha Vujacic


----------



## HallOfFamer

Im voting Jeannie Buss for the next round


----------



## Lakerman33

Sasha


----------



## Laker Freak

I vote Jeanie Buss.


----------



## Kaas

jerry


----------



## Brian34Cook

Jerry and Sasha


----------



## Lakerman33

sasha plz...


----------



## BBB

Goodbye Sasha Vujacic


----------



## Pejavlade

Jumaine Jones

I have a hunch Magic is going to win.


----------



## Kneejoh

Brian Cook


----------



## HallOfFamer

#16 is *Sasha Vujacic*









Eliminated:

Tierre Brown
Kobe Bryant
Slava Medvedenko
Vlade Divac
Marcus Douthit
Devean George
Stu Lantz
Paul Sunderland
Kurt Rambis
Mitch Kupchak
Chris Mihm
Frank Hamblen
Lamar Odom
Tony Bobbitt
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

Remaining:

Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Brian Shaw
Caron Butler
Chucky Atkins
Jeanie Buss
Jerry Buss
Jumaine Jones
Magic Johnson


----------



## HallOfFamer

Jeanie Buss is my vote, AGAIN!


----------



## PauloCatarino

Brian Grant.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Chuck-a-3


----------



## Laker Freak

I needed a break from this thread and vote Jeanie Buss.

I hope I can eliminated her tonight at 10:00 PM.


----------



## Kneejoh

Brian Cook!


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Jeannie Buss* is the 16th person voted off Lakers Survivor.









note: Doing a Google image search for Jeanie Buss brought up some interesting results.

Eliminated:

Tierre Brown
Kobe Bryant
Slava Medvedenko
Vlade Divac
Marcus Douthit
Devean George
Stu Lantz
Paul Sunderland
Kurt Rambis
Mitch Kupchak
Chris Mihm
Frank Hamblen
Lamar Odom
Tony Bobbitt
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic
Jeanie Buss

Remaining:

Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Brian Shaw
Caron Butler
Chucky Atkins
Jerry Buss
Jumaine Jones
Magic Johnson


----------



## Locke

UpChuck, Sir-Chucks-a-Lot, Sucky Atkins, Chuck'n 3z, whatever you wanna call him, he gets my vote.


----------



## Laker Freak

I wanted to post those pics, but I was too busy seeing Bernie Mac's new movie.

I now vote for Chucky "I'm not the GM" Atkins.


----------



## Kaas

Jerry Buss


----------



## HallOfFamer

Ill hop on the bandwagon, Chucky it is!


----------



## BBB

Chucky Atkins


----------



## Lakerman33

jerry buss


----------



## HallOfFamer

With 4 votes, *Chucky Atkins* is the 17th person voted off Lakers Survivor.









Eliminated:

Tierre Brown
Kobe Bryant
Slava Medvedenko
Vlade Divac
Marcus Douthit
Devean George
Stu Lantz
Paul Sunderland
Kurt Rambis
Mitch Kupchak
Chris Mihm
Frank Hamblen
Lamar Odom
Tony Bobbitt
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic
Jeanie Buss
Chucky Atkins

Remaining:

Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Brian Shaw
Caron Butler
Jerry Buss
Jumaine Jones
Magic Johnson


----------



## HallOfFamer

Cookie lasted pretty long, but its his time. He can go home and watch the Illini play.

Brian Cook is my next vote.


----------



## Laker Freak

I vote Brian Grant.


----------



## Locke

Too many Brians, one's gotta go. I'm voting Brian Grant though just because of his salary.


----------



## Laker Freak

Not very many votes so I'll wait another day.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I vote Cook!


----------



## Pejavlade

Cook because hes looks like Jock Climie.


----------



## SoCalfan21

grant


----------



## Brian34Cook

Cook - He can go to St. Louis to watch Illinois play


----------



## Kneejoh

Get Brian Cook out.

My vote's for him.


----------



## Laker Freak

We have a tie so *Brian Cook* and *Brian Grant* are 18th and 19th to be voted off the Lakers.















Eliminated:

Tierre Brown
Kobe Bryant
Slava Medvedenko
Vlade Divac
Marcus Douthit
Devean George
Stu Lantz
Paul Sunderland
Kurt Rambis
Mitch Kupchak
Chris Mihm
Frank Hamblen
Lamar Odom
Tony Bobbitt
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic
Jeanie Buss
Chucky Atkins
Brian Cook
Brian Grant

Remaining:

Brian Shaw
Caron Butler
Jerry Buss
Jumaine Jones
Magic Johnson


----------



## Laker Freak

I'm going to have to vote Jerry Buss for his constant brain farts the past few years.


----------



## Locke

Magic.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Magic


----------



## LakerLunatic

IF any team was stupid, they would take Grant, i feel that we are stuck with him, so he better go Charles Oakley ala the 1986-1987 season, or else his salary AINT GOIN ANYWHERE!


GET KOBE SOME HELP! FOR GOD'S SAKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HallOfFamer

Travis76 said:


> IF any team was stupid, they would take Grant, i feel that we are stuck with him, so he better go Charles Oakley ala the 1986-1987 season, or else his salary AINT GOIN ANYWHERE!
> 
> GET KOBE SOME HELP! FOR GOD'S SAKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:clown::krazy::whofarted

I vote Buss.


----------



## SoCalfan21

:clown: :clap: :twave: 

im soo tired right now...umm...i vote off.....asdghjfdgh that one guy


----------



## Lakerman33

Buss


----------



## HallOfFamer

The 20th person to be voted off Lakers Survivor is *Jerry Buss*










Eliminated:

Tierre Brown
Kobe Bryant
Slava Medvedenko
Vlade Divac
Marcus Douthit
Devean George
Stu Lantz
Paul Sunderland
Kurt Rambis
Mitch Kupchak
Chris Mihm
Frank Hamblen
Lamar Odom
Tony Bobbitt
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic
Jeanie Buss
Chucky Atkins
Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Jerry Buss

Remaining:

Brian Shaw
Caron Butler
Jumaine Jones
Magic Johnson


----------



## HallOfFamer

What a surprising Final Four!

Brian Shaw
Caron Butler
Jumaine Jones
Magic Johnson


Hmm, I have to vote off....Jumaine Jones.


----------



## Locke

Magic.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Bump, come on guys, we're almost finished.


----------



## Laker Freak

Wow I can't believe I forgot about this thread, I vote for *Magic*


----------



## Kaas

Jumaine Jones


----------



## Lakerman33

Jones



Even tho i like all 4


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Jumaine Jones* is the 21st person to be voted off Lakers Survivor
















*Eliminated:*

Tierre Brown
Kobe Bryant
Slava Medvedenko
Vlade Divac
Marcus Douthit
Devean George
Stu Lantz
Paul Sunderland
Kurt Rambis
Mitch Kupchak
Chris Mihm
Frank Hamblen
Lamar Odom
Tony Bobbitt
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic
Jeanie Buss
Chucky Atkins
Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Jerry Buss
Jumaine Jones


*Remaining:*

Brian Shaw
Caron Butler
Magic Johnson


----------



## HallOfFamer

Though, I like him a lot, Brian Shaw is my next vote.


----------



## Brian34Cook

B Shaw


----------



## Lakerman33

a true shocker: CARON




- [B]you cant hate on b.shaw the man is the reason we beat portland!!! in 1999-00[/B] 


- and magic has done alot of our team


----------



## Locke

Magic, so he can go pal around with Shaq in Miami.


----------



## HallOfFamer

More votes please!


----------



## BBB

Goodbye Mr Shaw


----------



## Lakerman33

Caron!


----------



## ThaLakeShow

Magic


----------



## HallOfFamer

Votes so far

Shaw: 3
Caron: 2
Magic: 2

Voting ends at 10pm tonight and then we'll have the finals!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Magic


----------



## cmd34

Shaw


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Brian Shaw* is the 22nd person to be voted off Lakers Survivor









*Eliminated:*

Tierre Brown
Kobe Bryant
Slava Medvedenko
Vlade Divac
Marcus Douthit
Devean George
Stu Lantz
Paul Sunderland
Kurt Rambis
Mitch Kupchak
Chris Mihm
Frank Hamblen
Lamar Odom
Tony Bobbitt
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic
Jeanie Buss
Chucky Atkins
Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Jerry Buss
Jumaine Jones
Brian Shaw


*Remaining:*

Caron Butler
Magic Johnson


----------



## HallOfFamer

Lakers Survivor: The Finals

Magic Johnson










vs

Caron Butler











I say we leave voting open for a while! Until someone gets 10 votes since its the Finals. Or maybe close voting Sunday night?


----------



## HallOfFamer

I hate to do this to the legend, but my final vote goes to Magic Johnson.


----------



## BBB

So do we still vote for who to get kicked out, or who to win? 

If it's the latter, my vote goes to Caron.


----------



## HallOfFamer

BBB said:


> So do we still vote for who to get kicked out, or who to win?
> 
> If it's the latter, my vote goes to Caron.



Vote the same, whoever u want off the island..so I guess youre voting Magic off the island.

2 votes for Magic.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I vote Magic off! CARON MUST WIN!!!!


----------



## cmd34

How dare you Laker fans vote off Magic. Shame shame....

I vote to boot Caron.


----------



## Cris

bye bye magic


----------



## SoCalfan21

Magic "weknow" Johnson


----------



## Lakerman33

Caron!


----------



## PauloCatarino

cmd34 said:


> How dare you Laker fans vote off Magic. Shame shame....
> 
> I vote to boot Caron.


Damn right! :curse: 

My vote goes for Caron Butker.


----------



## Laker Freak

I vote off Magic and vote Caron Butler as the winner of Survivor the Lakers version.


----------



## Lakerman33

vote off CARON


----------



## Laker Freak

That's 6 votes to vote off Magic and 4 votes to vote out Butler.


----------



## Lakers Own

Keep Caron on!!!!!


----------



## Laker Freak

Now 7 votes to vote off Magic and 4 votes to vote out Butler.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Bump. Voting Closes Tonight!


----------



## Lynx

cmd34 said:


> How dare you Laker fans vote off Magic. Shame shame....


Precisely :curse: :curse: 

**** all of you who voted off Magic. 

p.s. Butler you're fired!


----------



## HallOfFamer

1 more hour!


----------



## Laker Freak

With less than an hour left, we have 7 votes to vote off Magic and 5 votes to vote out Butler.


----------



## Cris

Caron Butler Wins Laker Survivor 






















































feel free to use any of um as Avatars, they are 300 x 300, so resize is needed, if you dont know how Pm me or AIm me


----------



## HallOfFamer

Nice work Cris. Im using the last one.

Hmmm, I wonder how Kobe would've ended up if he wasn't voted off so early.


----------

